# cricket v2



## morras (13/1/17)

Morning

Looking at pulling the trigger on the v2 cricket....

Is everyone happy with theirs ?


----------



## spiv (13/1/17)

I love mine. Use it in Parallel mode with the OBS Engine as my daily driver.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (13/1/17)

Got mine on monday - DO IT!


----------



## The_Rio (15/1/17)

Do it pro, one of th best vaping decisions I've made


----------



## kev mac (15/1/17)

morras said:


> Morning
> 
> Looking at pulling the trigger on the v2 cricket....
> 
> Is everyone happy with theirs ?


Have only heard good things about it. I have v1and it's cool but can be a bit much at times. I probably will pull the trigger at some point,last thing I need is another mod so I can wait for a good sale.


----------



## Yagya (15/1/17)

You wont be disappointed i have the noisy and the minikin as my daily drivers on my desk. I tend to pick up the noisy more often just for that instant punch. Noisy is coupled with the serpent 25 and gives that perfect vape .
Pull the trigger bud..


----------



## ettiennedj (15/1/17)

You guys just convinced me. Been eyeing it out for a while now. Picking it up tomorrow morning with a Troll v2 25mm. Any suggestions on batteries as this will be my first "mech mod"


----------



## Caramia (15/1/17)

Amazing little pocket rocket.
Love mine to bits and back.
LG turds


ettiennedj said:


> You guys just convinced me. Been eyeing it out for a while now. Picking it up tomorrow morning with a Troll v2 25mm. Any suggestions on batteries as this will be my first "mech mod"


----------



## Yagya (16/1/17)

I have been using the lg browns and have no issues..i run in series mode and can play with the voltage to get my sweet spot. Also note the voltage button works like a tap. To the right to lower the volts and left to turn it higher..
Let us know how much you enjoy it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/1/17)

ettiennedj said:


> You guys just convinced me. Been eyeing it out for a while now. Picking it up tomorrow morning with a Troll v2 25mm. Any suggestions on batteries as this will be my first "mech mod"



It is not a mech mod.... its regulated by a variable voltage PWM board. LG HG2's or Samsung 30Q's should be fine.


----------



## ettiennedj (16/1/17)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> It is not a mech mod.... its regulated by a variable voltage PWM board. LG HG2's or Samsung 30Q's should be fine.


You are correct which is what i meant by the inverted commas  

Got mine today with the Troll v2 25mm and must say i am very impressed. Running in parallel mode at the moment till i get more accustomed. 

Tried the pre wrapped coils that came with the troll and so far so good.







Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

Has anyone tried the cricket V1 versus the V2 side by side in series mode

How does the vape compare?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/1/17)

Silver said:


> Has anyone tried the cricket V1 versus the V2 side by side in series mode
> 
> How does the vape compare?



The V1 will hit a lot harder (V2 can only go up to 6V) but the V2 is safer and has significantly more battery life

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

Thanks @n0ugh7_zw 
I suppose the 6V is good enough and the safety and battery life are worth it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (16/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @n0ugh7_zw
> I suppose the 6V is good enough and the safety and battery life are worth it



I guess it comes down to what you're looking for. theres a paradigm shift thats taken place. it used to be that mechanical mods were the peak of power... thats now changed, there are regulated mods capable of pumping out 2500W. I think its just another reason, to go regulated.


----------

